# rabbit hunt yesterday



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i rabbit hunt alot with my dad and my buddy (im 17) and yesterday my dad went out with his 2 friends and i couldnt go cuz i had school  and my dad didnt want me to miss anymore days of school since i took 2 weeks off to go moose hunting up north.. well i should have went, between 4 people they got 18 rabbits


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

What you yelling about ,you didn't miss school and you probally didn't help clean up the rabbit but are going to help eat it .Whats the problem


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i wanted to shoot some lol.. i dont mind cleaning them, doesnt take that long with our technique.. i hold the legs, dad skins from legs down, and twists head off, then i grab the front legs and he slices from the bottom up, he takes the rabbit by its front legs and with his other hand by the back legs, then in one swift motion flings the guts out by throwing the rabbit without letting go, then he cuts the bottom legs off while i hold the top, then i hold the bottom legs (whats left of them, he cleans around the anus and cuts off the bottom legs. takes about 3 minutes per rabbit...... i like to eat rabbit but i like the adreneline from the hunt better


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

Just Kidding with you, I think your Dad and Myself are on the same page.We both love to hunt but school is more important you have he rest of your life to hunt but get your schooling done with good grades. Believe me this won't be the last hunt. I know what you are talking about thouigh, I was had the same happen to me when i was 16 ,had my hopes up and my parents told me i couldn't go deer hunting because i coudn't afford to miss anymore school. That Hurt. now almost 30 yrs later I have 3 boys and they can't wait when we go hunting we all have alot of fun in the field .But this year 2 of the boys couln't go deer hunting because of there grades .They were mad or should I say disapointed,because we go for two weeks just guys,and they have a blast .But because there grades slipped I had to do what my parents did to me .And believe me it hurt me just as bad to say no as they had to except it .But you want to know something when I came home with the 10 pt ,they new they messed up and were determined not miss any more hunting and both boys are both on A honor roll this semester.So the bow hunting continues. So I don't think your parents did this to hurt you just to help you. I'll send you a picture of the 10 pt if you would like to see the motive for the staight AAAA's


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

lol sure show the pic, i dont mind seeing a nice 10 pt'er.. i missed 2 weeks of school in october this year (im in grade 12, the most important year lol) and we got a bull moose and a black bear, about 15 rabbits (all one day) and at least 50 partride, i had a blast. we were 60 km into a bush and yet it was like home. Our camp had electricity, heat, running water, stoves, a big restaurant grill for pancakes and eggs, etc. We set up 3 trailers, parked to make a sqaure but without one side, they built a flat roof out of 2by2's and had a front door etc. i have pics of this if you want to see


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

well i just got back form my bush, my 2 cousins came over and asked if i wanted to go, so i went but i brought my triple b shells so i could walk to the big pond behind my bush and maybe get a duck or goose, on the way up the hill to the pond he shot 1 rabbit and thats it, i think i hunted out my bush already from the past month or so lol.. and im not going to go to the bush where they got 18 rabbits cuz theres probably none left.. ill drive around and ask permission at another bush tomorrow with my one buddy.. <edit> just got back inside from cleaning the rabbit by myself. ive helped my dad clean rabbits before but i havent done it by myself without anyone to hold the legs, i managed to skin it and hada hard time cutting it down the stomach. when i tried flinging the guts out , i didnt throw the rabbit hard enough so the guts stayed attached and flung back on my arm so i had blood everywhere on my arm lol... then i managed to get it all out, cut off the legs and head and i cleaned my first rabbit by myself without help .. is it bad to feed your dog the feet and head? my dogs love it and its their "treat" after a hunt (i didnt bring them today, but we still managed to get one) also is it bad for a cat to eat all the guts lmao, cuz my 2 cats always stand under me waiting for me to fling them


----------



## Da killing machine (Dec 3, 2006)

I haven't had a chance to go rabbit hunting yet ,but you are sparking some interest in me wanting to go ,my boys have been bugging me to go this week ,but haven't had the time . I've tried to send some pics from my 10 pt but haven't had any luck. I keep trying


----------

